# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  سوال درباره انتخاب رشته

## MohammadR379

سلام
دوستان به نظرتون برق یا کامپیوتر شیراز یا بوعلی همدان بیشتر می ارزه یا شهید رجایی؟ چون هم حقوق میدن هم کارت تضمینه و سربازی هم نمیری. ولی علاقه زیادی هم به دبیری و درساش ندارم. به خاطر همین خواستم نظر شما رو هم بدونم.

----------


## MohammadR379

up

----------


## رحيمي

سلام 
اينهمه درباره انتخاب رشته و اولويت آن بحث می شود ، سوال من اينه كه آيا اگر رشته ای را اولويت اول يا اولويت 99 انتخاب كنم در قبولی شدن يا نشدن من تاثيری دارد ؟

----------


## ali7893

> سلام 
> اينهمه درباره انتخاب رشته و اولويت آن بحث می شود ، سوال من اينه كه آيا اگر رشته ای را اولويت اول يا اولويت 99 انتخاب كنم در قبولی شدن يا نشدن من تاثيری دارد ؟


خیر هیچ تاثیری نداره

----------


## MohammadR379

up

----------


## hero93

فرهنگیان اون جوری ها هم که میگن خوب نیست مگه کلا چه قدر پول میدن فعلا که یه ۵۰۰ هزار تومنی میدن که تو این شرایط ارزشی نداره مگه کسی که توانایی خاصی تو تدریس داشته باشه و خصوصی کار کنه کامپیوتر مخصوصا نرم افزار الان بازار کارش تو ایران هم با راه افتادن استارت اپ ها خیلی داغ شده بهتر هم میشه البته فقط به دانشگاه نباید اکتفا کنید و خودتون در کنار دانشگاه عملی هم کار کنید

----------


## ShahabM

> فرهنگیان اون جوری ها هم که میگن خوب نیست مگه کلا چه قدر پول میدن فعلا که یه ۵۰۰ هزار تومنی میدن که تو این شرایط ارزشی نداره مگه کسی که توانایی خاصی تو تدریس داشته باشه و خصوصی کار کنه کامپیوتر مخصوصا نرم افزار الان بازار کارش تو ایران هم با راه افتادن استارت اپ ها خیلی داغ شده بهتر هم میشه البته فقط به دانشگاه نباید اکتفا کنید و خودتون در کنار دانشگاه عملی هم کار کنید


دوست عزیز ۵۰۰ هزار تومان برای سال ۹۵ بود!
برای امسال ۷۰۰ هزار تومان است!
اطلاعات غلط به این بنده خدا ندید  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## ShahabM

> سلام
> دوستان به نظرتون برق یا کامپیوتر شیراز یا بوعلی همدان بیشتر می ارزه یا شهید رجایی؟ چون هم حقوق میدن هم کارت تضمینه و سربازی هم نمیری. ولی علاقه زیادی هم به دبیری و درساش ندارم. به خاطر همین خواستم نظر شما رو هم بدونم.


سلام دوست عزیز
ببینید اگر میخوای رشته کامپیوتر رو انتخاب کنی توصیه من به شما شهید رجایی هست.  کار ثابتت رو خواهی داشت و در کنارش هم میتونی خودت برنامه نویسی کنی و درآمد داشته باشی و کار معلمی هم طوری هست که در کار آزاد خللی ایجاد نمیکنه.

ولی اگر رشته برق را ترجیح میدید بحثش جداست... برید ببینید خودتون از خودتون چه انتظاری دارید در این رشته و تا کجا میخواید پیش برید. من در این باره نظری نمیتونم بدم

----------


## hero93

> دوست عزیز ۵۰۰ هزار تومان برای سال ۹۵ بود!
> برای امسال ۷۰۰ هزار تومان است!
> اطلاعات غلط به این بنده خدا ندید


دوست عزیز منم گفتم یه 500 هزار تومنی نه گفتم دقیقا 500 تومن یه حدودی گفتم حالا هر سال 100 تومنی هم اضافه کنن  
باز خوب شد نگفتی اگه بری برنامه نویسی درامد بالای 10 میلیون داشته باشی دیگه مثل معلمی نیست که بهت یارانه نقدی بدن :Yahoo (76):

----------


## ShahabM

> دوست عزیز منم گفتم یه 500 هزار تومنی نه گفتم دقیقا 500 تومن یه حدودی گفتم حالا هر سال 100 تومنی هم اضافه کنن  
> باز خوب شد نگفتی اگه بری برنامه نویسی درامد بالای 10 میلیون داشته باشی دیگه مثل معلمی نیست که بهت یارانه نقدی بدن


اتفاقا چند تا رفیق معلم دارم که در عین حال برنامه نویسی هم می‌کنند و همون مقدار که گفتی در آمد دارن و حقوق معلمی هم در کنارش دارن!!!
شغل معلمی مثل دکتری نیست که زمان آدم رو کامل پر کنه، وقت آزاد زیاد داره. برای همین بهشون پیشنهاد دادم وگرنه توو این کشور با حقوق معلمی فقط میشه زنده موند!
ضمنا فکر نکن چون پزشکی میخونی حق تمسخر دیگر مشاغل رو داری. اصلا چنین فکری نکن چون خیلی زشته برای یک پزشک!

----------


## hero93

> اتفاقا چند تا رفیق معلم دارم که در عین حال برنامه نویسی هم می‌کنند و همون مقدار که گفتی در آمد دارن و حقوق معلمی هم در کنارش دارن!!!
> شغل معلمی مثل دکتری نیست که زمان آدم رو کامل پر کنه، وقت آزاد زیاد داره. برای همین بهشون پیشنهاد دادم وگرنه توو این کشور با حقوق معلمی فقط میشه زنده موند!
> ضمنا فکر نکن چون پزشکی میخونی حق تمسخر دیگر مشاغل رو داری. اصلا چنین فکری نکن چون خیلی زشته برای یک پزشک!



دوست عزیز این قسمت اولش که گفتی که دیگه نور الا نور هست چی از این بهتر در مورد قسمت دومش هم که به توافق رسیدم هم نظر شدیم 
در مورد قسمت سوم هم اصلا ابدا من نمی خواستم شغلی رو مسخره کنم مخصوصا معلمی که شغل انبیاء هست و تو کشور های مختلف دنیا اهمیت ویژه ای میدن حتی تو یکی از کشورها فکر کنم آلمان  بود  پزشکان اعتراض کردند که چرا حقوق شون کم هست صدر اعظم آلمان اعلام کرد چه طور انتظار دارید حقوق شما رو از معلمانی که شما رو تربیت کردند بیشتر کنیم اما تو کشور ما متاسفانه دیگه خودتون می دونید منم خواستم با چشم باز انتخاب کنند 
موفق پیروز سربلند باشید

----------


## ShahabM

> دوست عزیز این قسمت اولش که گفتی که دیگه نور الا نور هست چی از این بهتر در مورد قسمت دومش هم که به توافق رسیدم هم نظر شدیم 
> در مورد قسمت سوم هم اصلا ابدا من نمی خواستم شغلی رو مسخره کنم مخصوصا معلمی که شغل انبیاء هست و تو کشور های مختلف دنیا اهمیت ویژه ای میدن حتی تو یکی از کشورها فکر کنم آلمان  بود  پزشکان اعتراض کردند که چرا حقوق شون کم هست صدر اعظم آلمان اعلام کرد چه طور انتظار دارید حقوق شما رو از معلمانی که شما رو تربیت کردند بیشتر کنیم اما تو کشور ما متاسفانه دیگه خودتون می دونید منم خواستم با چشم باز انتخاب کنند 
> موفق پیروز سربلند باشید


بله متاسفانه در این کشور اصلا به شغل معلمی اهمیت داده نمیشه و به همین خاطر برخی از مردم هم دست کم می‌گیرنش و اون رو در ردیف مشاغلی مثل رفتگری قرار می‌دهند! (البته اینکه یک شغل بالاتر یا پایین تر از شغل دیگری باشه تفکری از اساس اشتباه هست و همه مشاغل اهمیت دارند و نبود یکیشون باعث به مشکل خوردن بقیه میشه ولی چه کنیم که اکثر مردم طرز نفکرشون همینه)
تشکر از شما دوست عزیز امیدوارم شما هم در زندگیتون موفق و سربلند باشید.

----------


## رحيمي

> اساتید یه سوال مال خودم نیست دوستم از پرسیده اگر میدونید راهنمایی کنید / 
> توی انتخاب رشته ، رشته های صرفا با سوابق تحصیلی رو باید تو کدوم سایت وارد کنیم ؟ سایت سنجش یا تو انتخاب رشته دانشگاه ازاد (سایت آزمون) ؟
> مرسی / اگر میدونید تا اخر امشب بگید حتمن چون فرصت انتخاب رشته تموم میشه .


سلام 
سايت دانشگاه آزاد برای رشته های مربوط به دانشگاه آزاده ( با آزمون سراسری و صرفا بر اساس سوابق تحصيلی ) ، اما اگر دانشگاههای دولتی را می خواهيد انتخاب نماييد در سايت سنجش كدها وارد نماييد.

----------


## رحيمي

> تو دفترچه انتخاب رشته که از سایت سنجش دانلود میکنیم . کد رشته های مربوط به رشته های با سوابق تحصیلی هست . اکی؟ الان اون کد رو باید تو سایت سنجش بزنیم یا سایت دانشگاه ازاد ؟
> من فک کنم باید تو سایت سنجش بزنه چون دفترچه مال سنجشه دانشگاه ازاد خودش دفترچه داره و کداش فرق میکنه


پاسخ قسمت اول : سايت سنجش 
قسمت دوم مطلب شما كاملا درسته

----------

